# HP ProBook 4710s. My touchpad dont work



## fr4n (Nov 19, 2009)

HI. I bought this nootebok in last friday. When i install windows xp touchpad work 1 day. in the next day touchpad failed. Of course i install all drivers ( i download it from hp web side ). Now i dont know what is going on. if i dont fix it i give it to service hp, but meaybe it is somethink small to do. If u have any
suggestions please help me.

PS I tried it on kubuntu 9.04 an touchpad dont work too. 

on the hp forum they say you have to install nowe drivers i installed net drivers and touchpad still dont work 


HP laptops have block touch pad keyes ? FN + ? 

http://forums11.itrc.hp.com/service/forums/bizsupport/questionanswer.do?admit=109447626+1258588081406+28353475&threadId=1376375


----------



## Mikhalkov (Jan 23, 2009)

I looked up the manual for this laptop and couldn't find any button that enables/disables the touchpad, but you could try the Synaptics touchpad driver:
http://www.synaptics.com/support/drivers


----------



## fr4n (Nov 19, 2009)

HI thank you for your reply. Yea i installed this driver. touch pad still dont work. The synaptics program dont see my touch pad.








This is service issue ? I have to go to the service ? 

Sorry for my english, I'm from Polish and I am still learning English laguage


PS. If u can [;ease tell me when i will lost my gwarianty card ? I want to add some memory and the biger driver. but on the other hand i dont know how to do it . The hp conmany dont give me any user guide, they give me only free dos sys ...


----------



## Mikhalkov (Jan 23, 2009)

Here's a link for the service manual:
http://bizsupport2.austin.hp.com/bc/docs/support/SupportManual/c01905591/c01905591.pdf
And (according to the manual), your warranty info should be somewhere on the service tag sticker on the bottom.
Sorry you still haven't been able to solve the touchpad issue, but if you're looking into getting a new hard drive, maybe the fresh install will fix it.


----------



## fr4n (Nov 19, 2009)

hmmm when i will open him and look at the connect the touchpad i will lost my gwarianty ?.


----------

